# Philips Gogear MP3 Player Help



## chykin (Dec 31, 2008)

I need help (obviously). My Gogear SA3025/37 player has been acting strangely these past few weeks. It started that it was just that the screen colors would become negative. My step father suggested that it was just the winter cold. But recently, the sceen flashes or becomes blank. Everything else still works, but when I use the repair option on the device manager, it says it's repaired but then it keeps on doing what it did before. Can anyone here help me?


----------

